# Limited Contact advice...



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a 16 month old daughter and currently my husband of 12 years and I are separated and have been for 3 weeks. We don't hold conversations, but I would like to reconcile. Nsweet said that without contact, my husband should know if he wants to be married or not within a couple of months or so. What happens with limited contact? What is a reasonable amount of time to give him to know what he wants?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

You might get more on-point advice in the Reconciliation section of the forum.


----------



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> You might get more on-point advice in the Reconciliation section of the forum.


Ok thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

